# GP Visit Card



## kayla21 (17 Aug 2006)

Just been approved for a GP visit card in case anyone interested.
Entitles you to free GP visits - almost similar to a medical card except 
you pay for your prescribed medicine. You can check your eligiblity on
www.hse.iehttp://www.hse.ie


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2006)

More info here:

[broken link removed]


----------



## CMCR (17 Aug 2006)

kayla21 said:


> You can check your eligiblity on
> www.hse.ie


 

I've mentioned this proviso before - so here it goes again. 

The GP Visit Card cited on the HSE website *does not *take the following items into account.  If you want a very general idea of whether or not you _may_ qualify for a Card - by all means use it, but remember, it is *only a guide*.  I would hate for anyone to use that calculator and then deem themselves ineligible on the basis of the results. 

The only way to definitively know whether you will qualify for a GP Visit Card is *to apply*. 

The HSE online calculator does not take the following items into account: 
savings or investments you have
income arising from property where someone/their spouse has land/buildings leased to another is also assessable for 
 card purposes
calculator gives no clear idea of what 'reasonable expenses' regarding childcare costs, rent/mortgage costs, etc.
Remember, the also HSE has discretion to issue medical and GP Visit cards depending on your circumstances - the only way to find out if you qualify is to apply. 

Sorry to harp on about this - but it is very important!

CMCR.


----------



## dubinamerica (25 Aug 2006)

Hi - any idea what way the savings and investments are treated? I've just looked at this and although we have investment property I think that we may be eligible as our income (including rental income) and outgoings differ by a certain amount (for family with two kids it looks like that figure must be 514 .
Any idea how the savings and investments are treated?
Also , as the mortgage repayments are being taken into account and we have ours at interest only for the moment would it make sense to put these to annuity and then apply as the outgoings would be higher? We plan on doing this anyhow but were going to wait for a while longer.


----------



## dubinamerica (25 Aug 2006)

Actually - do they take the child benefit and the other 1K p.a. amount into account for calculating the GP and/or medical card ? 
I've just looked at the form and there's a section for loans - do they take into account mortgage repayments on investment property?
ANY info would be appreciated.


----------



## serotoninsid (25 Aug 2006)

Whats the turn around on applications?  Mine went in two weeks ago ...no word yet?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2006)

dubinamerica said:


> I've just looked at the form and there's a section for loans - do they take into account mortgage repayments on investment property?


From reading the form I would think so although obviously you must declare the investment property and any rental income accruing from it in section D.


----------



## ZEGAR (30 Aug 2006)

The online calculator say's I am entitled to the card based on the mileage I clock up commuting but on the form to be sent there are no questions relating to mileage ???


----------



## ClubMan (30 Aug 2006)

[broken link removed] allows transport costs to be specified in section 4B.


----------



## CMCR (31 Aug 2006)

I hope the following answers some of the questions raised above: 

1. Income from _Child Be_nefit and the _Childcare Payment_ *is not taken into account *for the purpose of calculating your entitlement to medical cards or GP Visit Cards. 

2.  : 

3.  Weekly travel expenses (including public transport or mileage) for GP Visit Card purposes are assessed at *50 cent per mile*.  Even though this may not be mentioned on the application form - that is the rate at which expenses are assessed by your Local Health Office. 

4.   The length of time it takes to process an individual application will depend on the volume of applications.  The only way to get a rough idea of how long your application will take to process - is to contact your Local Health Office. 

I hope this has been of assistance.


----------



## Omega (31 Aug 2006)

If you have shares as savings/investments, how are these treated? Is it just dividend income that is considered or does the theoretical values of the "savings" have an impact?


----------



## CMCR (31 Aug 2006)

The annual income from savings/investments is the _gross value_ of interest/dividend obtained in the past 12 months.  This value is divided by 52 to get the assessable income.  

I don't know by the way whether the '_gross value_' referred to above, is that value before DIRT.  The HSE have not provided an answer to that question so I cannot answer it.


----------



## dubinamerica (31 Aug 2006)

So if you owned an investment property/properties what would be taken into account - is it the value of the property,the actual rental income or notional rental income or some type of combination of this?


----------



## serotoninsid (1 Sep 2006)

Someones trying to tell me I cant just post in my application - it has to be handed in to a certain office in person.  That doesnt stack up - can anyone confirm either way as its over three weeks gone now and no word?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Sep 2006)

According to the form that I linked to above:


> If you need further help with the completion of your application form please call the
> local Health Office / Centre. Completed forms should be sent to your local Health
> Office / Centre


----------



## serotoninsid (1 Sep 2006)

ClubMan said:


> According to the form that I linked to above:


Thanks Clubman


----------

